

6 Funding Options for Young Businesses - yunfangjuan

A lot of budding entrepreneurs have asked us how they can raise capital for their new businesses. The answer is it&#x27;s extremely hard . Even if you are a tech startup with a hot idea and amazing growth potential, it&#x27;s still really hard to raise funds from investors who don&#x27;t know you when you don&#x27;t have much to show for your company. After all, 8 out of 10 entrepreneurs who start businesses fail within the first 18 months. Investors&#x2F;Lenders rarely fund companies at this stage — however, there are other options.<p>The following are 6 viable ways to fund young businesses. Keep in mind these options are still hard — they either require a lot of time investment or have very high cost. We recommend that you write up a solid business plan before you start fundraising. You might also want to consider the following options in tandem with 1) waiting for some time until you save up the capital or 2) starting small with minimal costs.<p>Continue to read here
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fundastic.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;59-5-funding-options-for-young-businesses
======
tinkerrr
Why not just submit the link?

~~~
yunfangjuan
Good point. Was too used to reddit.

